# alert("Hey, let's talk in programming language!")



## dennis96411 (Jul 16, 2012)

Unleash your inner geek while having conversations!

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

101010 $%&##%###$%%%%$
That's my computer language >_>

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------

